# ARGC Over 40



## TB2306 (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

I was wondering in any of you over 40's out there had done a cycle with the ARGC and of so how did it go?

I had 2 cycles at Liverpool womens, one age 38, only got 3 eggs and none worked and the second time age 40 and was told had empty follicles!

I moved to ARGC in May this year age 40 and was told I need several treatments before I could start my monitoring cycle (rebuild the cervix -  I've had many cancers of the cervix which have messed it up, hysteroscopy and removal on severe endometriosis). Kindof annoyed Liverpools Womens never noticed all that I needed doing!!! Anyway thanks to the ARGC I have now had all that done and had my monitoring cycle in Sep. I did the home ovulation kit and go a  + result so had my day 21 bloods done at my doctors who told me I had not ovulated!?! I went straight to the ARGC who re did the bloods 2 days later and said I had!?! I was told to go back on day 1-2 to see if my bloods were OK to start a short protocol, but day 1-2 should have been 7 days ago and still no AF. I have never been this late in 27 years? I had every confidence in the ARGC, but am now starting to worry and think maybe my doctors bloods were right? Has anyone else experienced this?

I guess I just need reassuring they are not wasting my time and hear about others experiences with them as an older candidate?

Thanks


----------



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

sorry no expereince at ARGC but have read that they are very good many times on here- they have a v good reputation. (I think there is a clinic thread on here somewhere )...so they should know what they are talking about!


good luck
Lily X


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

TB, Here is the link to the ARGC threads, I'm sure the ladies on their will try to help you with your quiery

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=210.0

Shelley x


----------

